# Blood borne pathogen training



## skyemt (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi...

we have to a mandatory OSHA blood borne pathogen training annually.

does anyone know of a way to  make this more interesting or fun?

it is usually one of our most dreaded trainings.

thanks.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 6, 2008)

skyemt said:


> Hi...
> 
> we have to a mandatory OSHA blood borne pathogen training annually.
> 
> ...




Release a bunch of rabid hamsters and have a fight to the death >_>


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 6, 2008)

skyemt said:


> Hi...
> 
> we have to a mandatory OSHA blood borne pathogen training annually.
> 
> ...


 
Sky there is no way to make it fun. However, it is very vital and can be made interesting with the introduction of new material and stats on new and upcoming diseases or diseases most are not familar with. I always love to learn new things.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 6, 2008)

Throw in a couple of nasty pictures to spice it up a bit. Necrotizing fasciitis can be blood borne.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 6, 2008)

With any adult training, the beginning challenge is impressing on the students that they actually need to learn something from you. If they think they already know it all, you've lost them before you even start. 

We have a presenter come in for this class. She is the Infection Control Manager of the local hospital. Before the presentation, we have the ambulance cultured. 

The beauty of the ambulance cultures is that it shows them how their practice is not up to snuff. It creates the need to learn a new practice or a new attitude. After that, the how-to's are a bit more important. 

The local hospital micro-biology lab should be able to help you with the cultures. Infection Control at the facility where you bring most of your patients also has a vested interest in you limiting the crud you bring into their ER. We have never had to pay for the cultures yet.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2008)

You can use pictures of MVCs and ER areas to analyze potential hazards.  

If you don't have access to the standard OSHA video examples, you can use scenes from almost any of the medical TV shows as examples of both good and bad techniques.


----------



## Webster (Feb 15, 2008)

Watch the oldest Bloodborne Pathogens training video you can find.  I watched a 25-year old training video a couple of years ago.  Boy was it interesting to see an older perspective.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 15, 2008)

Perhaps have a chat with the local Public Health folks to gather data on how many cases of Hep A/B/C were reported during the past year in your area (not response district-people do get into cars and end up in MVC's outside their home area all the time), how many new and existing HIV+ folks live in the same area, along with any unusual occurances like needle sticks, cross-contamination, food-borne illnesses and the like.


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 15, 2008)

darkageknights said:


> Release a bunch of rabid hamsters and have a fight to the death >_>


----------

